# iPhone 11 and Apps Configurations??



## la1787 (Feb 10, 2009)

Hopefully I can describe this issue clearly. Situation is (example) I received email from Nextdoor with a link.
I click on the link and it routes me thru various pages until I get the App Store to install Nextdoor.

Issue is Nextdoor app is already installed. This happens with Venmo and a couple of other apps.

What do I have to do to sync my iPhone up correction with the apps installed?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Disregard the Email unless the app isn't really in the phone.


----------



## danielbora (Nov 28, 2020)

if you are using third party apps then you have to face this issue


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

never click on any links in unsolicited emails for apps. go directly to apple store and download it from there if it is one you are interested in.


----------

